# Dumbo Siamese Rex, Light Hooded, and Rex PEW Avialable For Adoption SD/ND/MN



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Star's Rat Rescue has 3 very beautiful girls for adoption! They are 6 weeks old and where born on 9/28/09. All 3 girls are so friendly and very playful!! They love to play fight with each other all day and night long! 

We can normally work out transportation to surroundings areas so feel free to ask! We would love homes for the holidays! 

You can contact us at [email protected]

Or visit us at www.starsratrescue.com

Here is Cleo she is a very light cream colored hooded rattie! 









Gracie a beautiful Pink Eyed White with a Rex coat!









Mitzy is a Siamese who also has a Rex coat!


----------



## RiverSidePrideRattery (Jan 17, 2009)

Aw wish I lived around there i would love the siamese dumbo rex!


----------

